# DVD drive problem



## mellow

my laptop is detecting it, but wont read any files, i tried updating drivers, ran microsoft Fixit, doesnt work. its a PLDS DVD+-RW DS-8A3S.
troubleshoting in Fixit - media in CD/DVD drive,the drive is empty or, media format is not supported (not fixed)
insert readable CD  or DVD into selected CD/DVD drive (failed) 
the same dvd was working at my mates house few hours ago,its probably that i need to invest in a new one, but posted here,maybe you guys can find a solution


----------



## tremmor

somebody will ask.  will it read another cd or dvd?


----------



## FunnelWeb

here is something that may fix it for you. read off another forum, and i dont think it will ruin anyone's computer 



> If your DVD shows up in device manager, and reports no problems, but sill doesn't read disks, the problem has a simple 1 minute fix.
> 
> The problem is simple. Your transport it jammed, likely due to vibration or some shock to the system that you may not even be aware of. The transport for the laser head moves too far toward the centre of the spindle and gets wedged in just far enough that the transport mechanism can't move it back. Here's what you do...
> 
> Open the DVD rom bay on your laptop.
> 
> Very carefully remove any dust or debris from the area around the laser head with a cue tip or gentle microfibre cloth, like the type used for cleaning monitors or lenses. BE GENTLE! You scratch that lense you are buying a whole new DVD drive.
> 
> Once the area is clean, use a small, blunt object like a paperclip or plastic pen tip to gently, but firmly move the transport away from the centre spindle toward the outside. Clean up and more dirt or debris using the method above. If you have anything sticky or gooey, like ciagrette smoke or the like, you can use a mixture of 50% rubbing alcohol and distilled water on the q-tip to help remove junk.
> 
> once clean and the transport is moved to the outer limit, place in a dvd and close the tray. next time you boot your computer, the DVD reader will seek the correct centre ring on the DVD, and will then read it properly. The DVD will auto align, and your troubles should be over. If it happens again, you will know what to do.
> 
> The culprit is a weak transport that can get stuck on smoke, dust, hair, or even get jammed in the centre if the unit takes a shock or too much vibration. Thankfully, it is a dead simple fix.



and also have you tried the registry fix by deleting your upper and lower filters 

windows xp 

 Click Start, and then click Run.
 In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
 In the navigation pane, locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
 In the right pane, click UpperFilters. 

Note You may also see an UpperFilters.bak registry entry. You do not have to remove that entry. Click UpperFilters  only. If you do not see the UpperFilters registry entry, you still might have to remove the LowerFilters registry entry
 On the Edit menu, click Delete. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.

 On the Edit menu, click Delete.
 When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.
 Exit Registry Editor.
 Restart the computer.


----------



## mellow

tremmor said:


> somebody will ask.  will it read another cd or dvd?



no. it was working 2-3 months ago, there was no problems with it.


> windows xp
> 
> Click Start, and then click Run.
> In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK.
> In the navigation pane, locate and then click the following registry subkey:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
> In the right pane, click UpperFilters.
> 
> Note You may also see an UpperFilters.bak registry entry. You do not have to remove that entry. Click UpperFilters only. If you do not see the UpperFilters registry entry, you still might have to remove the LowerFilters registry entry
> On the Edit menu, click Delete. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.
> 
> On the Edit menu, click Delete.
> When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click Yes.
> Exit Registry Editor.
> Restart the computer.



it also works with w vista, seems to have repaired my dongle(mass storage USB) but didnt repair the dvd device..


> here is something that may fix it for you. read off another forum, and i dont think it will ruin anyone's computer
> 
> Quote:
> If your DVD shows up in device manager, and reports no problems, but sill doesn't read disks, the problem has a simple 1 minute fix.
> 
> The problem is simple. Your transport it jammed, likely due to vibration or some shock to the system that you may not even be aware of. The transport for the laser head moves too far toward the centre of the spindle and gets wedged in just far enough that the transport mechanism can't move it back. Here's what you do...
> 
> Open the DVD rom bay on your laptop.
> 
> Very carefully remove any dust or debris from the area around the laser head with a cue tip or gentle microfibre cloth, like the type used for cleaning monitors or lenses. BE GENTLE! You scratch that lense you are buying a whole new DVD drive.
> 
> Once the area is clean, use a small, blunt object like a paperclip or plastic pen tip to gently, but firmly move the transport away from the centre spindle toward the outside. Clean up and more dirt or debris using the method above. If you have anything sticky or gooey, like ciagrette smoke or the like, you can use a mixture of 50% rubbing alcohol and distilled water on the q-tip to help remove junk.
> 
> once clean and the transport is moved to the outer limit, place in a dvd and close the tray. next time you boot your computer, the DVD reader will seek the correct centre ring on the DVD, and will then read it properly. The DVD will auto align, and your troubles should be over. If it happens again, you will know what to do.
> 
> The culprit is a weak transport that can get stuck on smoke, dust, hair, or even get jammed in the centre if the unit takes a shock or too much vibration. Thankfully, it is a dead simple fix.



doesnt work,could it be possibly brown tape-like thing on the right side of dvd/rom?,but its completely clean.also in the middle black thing that you put a cd/dvd seems to loose.. or is it ment to be?


----------



## FunnelWeb

try this fix and see what happens 

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm


----------



## mellow

tried it, didnt help, when i try to open or explore E:/ (dvd drive) i get 'windows explorer is not responding' message, even if i click once on the drive icon, should i get a new dvd/cd device? or is there a solution someone here knows..

edit: it is working! just terribly slow, but working.
thanks


----------

